

Google Instant + Wikipedia = WikInstant.com - MeProtozoan
http://WikInstant.com
Inspired by the idea of ytinstant.com (instant youtube), I've built this during a rainy Sunday.
WikInstant.com will let you search very quickly through Wikipedia.
It's still very beta so all the feedback is more than welcome. Don't hesitate to share any code optimizations! Hope you like the concept :)
======
eitally
Not useful. It would be much better if it just offered selectable search
results than performing an "I'm feeling lucky" style guess. Wikipedia articles
are often not sensibly named, and if you didn't know what you were looking for
this tool would be very frustrating.

~~~
MeProtozoan
Thanks for the feedback Eitally!

It does a fulltext search so the "I'm feeling lucky" is only while typing. In
case everything fails an autosubmit will be done on the regular search engine
of wikipedia. Can you give me an example of a frustrating situation which is
not a problem when using the old fashioned search?

